# cage licking?



## Perez28 (May 13, 2011)

so lately chipotle has been standing at the side of his cafe and not biting but licking the bars he has constant hay and water and gets plenty of food and is out regularly why is he doing this its not a big deal just wanted to know if he needs something more


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 13, 2011)

maybe he needs some willow branches ( I guess you can get chewy sticks in the pet store like cherry clippings or apple)
to chew on. Does he have a salt or mineral block? Could be he is also just bored and looking for attention. Our rabbit quite often just licks to carpet or whatever, seems to be a rabbit thing


----------



## Marrie (May 13, 2011)

My rabbit licks my stuffed animals, the carpet and random other objects. Haven't figured out exactly why.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 13, 2011)

Because they can.


----------



## jcl_24 (May 14, 2011)

I saw 2 baby buns in a pet shop doing this the other day, no idea why tho.


----------



## Perez28 (May 15, 2011)

he has apple sticks maybe it is attention ill let him out more see if it helps thanx guys and i love the comment because they can literally lol


----------



## mrbunny (May 22, 2011)

Perhaps there is a scent on there that Chipotle likes? Mr Bighead likes to sniff and lick towels and covers with bunny pee on it. 

Or maybe he just likes the texture?


----------

